# The Official TDI Beetle Picture Thread



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the Official TDI Beetle Picture Thread for 2012 models and up.

Please post pictures of TDI Beetles ONLY in this thread, manual and automatic. 

Feel free to post the following pics of TDI Beetles:

* Dealer purchase / Pick up
* Upgrades the your TDI (Cosmetic, Mechanical, Etc.)
* Special scenery with the TDI
* Car Events with the TDI (Rally, Car's and Coffee, Etc.)
* General TDI pics.

Please do not post 2.5L or Turbo pics in this tread. This will be another thread created for them.

Hopefully, this thread will grow with lots of pics and the mods will make it a sticky. 

Regards,

FR


----------



## ACE530xi (Jan 21, 2010)

im picking up my loaded 2013 tdi dsg beetle tomorrow! does anyone know if there is aftermarket suspension available for the tdi. I know its different from the 2.0 turbo beetle. any info would be great. thanks.:laugh:


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure about that, but congratulations!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

if the tdi is a solid beam like the 2.5 then im sure what fits the 2.5 will fit the tdi
-wes


----------



## ACE530xi (Jan 21, 2010)

it is a solid beam in back. thanks for the info. i will have to check into it and make sure it will work.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new TDI!! :thumbup:

Post pics when you get her!!!! You'll be the first here.


----------



## alchagio (Dec 15, 2012)

Tomorrow will be a week! TDI with sunroof... coming from a '07 Hybrid Camry


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

could you post an interior shot , haven't seen a white beetle short of the rental I had from Enterprise and it was trimmed in black inside (the painted parts were not white inside)


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

alchagio said:


> Tomorrow will be a week! TDI with sunroof... coming from a '07 Hybrid Camry


Very nice!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> could you post an interior shot , haven't seen a white beetle short of the rental I had from Enterprise and it was trimmed in black inside (the painted parts were not white inside)


My Beetle is white but it's not a TDI. This is the first white TDI I've seen.


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*Our 2013 Beetle TDI*

At the dealership.


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*More*

In the garage:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## atomicvibe (Feb 12, 2013)

*New 2013 Beetle TDI owner*

Hey guys. New to the forum.

So in 2008, I traded in this:









('06 Mustang GT)

...for this:










Then, in 2010, at the start of Memorial Day weekend, my wife and I were involved in a crash on the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge (a notoriously accident-prone bridge that connects Staten Island with Brooklyn in NY), which resulted in this:










RIP.

From then, I resorted to driving our *well-used* '02 Jeep Liberty, until 2.5 weeks ago when it died. Total engine death.

So, needing wheels, and fuel efficiency being a big concern of ours (I drive about 70 miles a day for work), we did tons of research and test drives, and narrowed down to 2012 Passat TDI and 2012 Golf TDI.

Considering my affinity for my fallen R, I was pushing for the Golf, but Wifey wasn't feeling it. We both liked the _idea_ of the Passat, and were all set to buy it, but at the last minute, we decided we weren't yet ready for the MommyMobile.

So... we bought:




























2013 black 6MT Beetle TDI.

Not nearly as nimble and tight as my R, or even the Golf, but it's a torquey car, and pretty fun to drive.

Heh, Mustang GT to R32 to Beetle. Oh how times change


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

This is Ferdinand my 2013 Beetle TDI w/sunroof.









I plan to tint the windows slightly, add a spoiler and chrome exhaust tips this spring. I will maybe lowerer it a bit at a later date.


----------



## atomicvibe (Feb 12, 2013)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I plan to tint the windows slightly, add a spoiler and chrome exhaust tips this spring. I will maybe lowerer it a bit at a later date.


Looks great! Any tips on where to score a spoiler for the TDI?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

quick question - is the tdi the only model to come with the color matched side moldings?


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

It's been difficult to get a spoiler. My body shop can't get an OEM one for less than $750 primer only. I purchased the jsp/jks brand off of carid.com. Had to return it twice due to a poor paint job. I just ordered the Pure brand and I'm hoping it will be better.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

alchagio said:


> Tomorrow will be a week! TDI with sunroof... coming from a '07 Hybrid Camry


Nice! I wish I had held out for the beige interior but there were none to be found on a system-wide ground search. About the only upside to my black interior is that it’s easier to apply interior mods, whereas beige is a bit more restricting. Still, I think I'll keep the mods to a modest level exterior wise in keeping with the TDi design flare. 

As it is for now, mine looks just like your rig but with 18" Twisters (swap-out). I also replaced the outrageously super-crappy dealer tint with 3M Crystalline throughout. I'll post some pics once I have a bit more added to really distinguish it from a stock photo. 

btw: This is a really nice idea to have a dedicated TDi Bug thread, with or without pics. :thumbup:


----------



## charleyh2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a long overdue pic of my wife and her new beetle that we got 2mos ago. It is a blast to drive and with great mpg, one doesn't spend much to go for drives. We went to the dealer to get some parts for my '12 GLI and decided to go for a test drive. My wife got out the car and said "..you have to drive this." The rest is history,

In just the first couple of months, we have gotten the monster mats, chrome exhaust tips, and cargo liner. We also tinted the windows at 30% all around. Next is stripes as soon as we decide on colors. We like the looks of the second skin offered by VW, but want something unique. 








[/url]
2012-11-10 17.26.01 by CharleyH2, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Stever32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*2013 TDI Delivered*

Car was ordered August 10, 2012, car was delivered at dealership on February 17, 2013. Long delay was evidently due to combination of TDI, 6-speed, no options, red exerior beige interior.


----------



## charleyh2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the TDI. Love the color with factory wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice! The red is sharp! Love the beige interior. Its amazing how beautiful these cars look when washed and waxed. I need to clean my car. ::sigh:: :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I almost opted for that Red/Beige combo but I live in Arizona where the temps run 118-degrees so the red wouldn't really hold up that well. Still, I do like the beige interior more than my black, despite that its harder to keep clean and to color match some mods.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

*should be getting this convertible soon*

http://imgur.com/moct5re








Rather excited, my first VW.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> http://imgur.com/moct5re
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need more pics! 

Sharp looking car! Is that a stick or auto?


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Need more pics!
> 
> Sharp looking car! Is that a stick or auto?


Thanks! It's auto - I like DSG. It's been a tough decision between the 50s edition and this TDI beetle. Here's some pics of the cars I've been deciding between http://imgur.com/a/RxQzc


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


gulmargha said:


> http://imgur.com/moct5re
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

alchagio said:


> Tomorrow will be a week! TDI with sunroof... coming from a '07 Hybrid Camry


Hilariously my white 2.0T also replaced an '07 Camry Hybrid - worst car I've ever owned


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

JDSnead said:


> In the garage:


Purty


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

*In time for Spring*

http://imgur.com/a/Te5HZ


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Te5HZ


 Nice. Two questions, how much did they charge for the wind blocker and did you get the DSG or stick?


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Nice. Two questions, how much did they charge for the wind blocker and did you get the DSG or stick?


 It's DSG. The wind blocker was $500, I essentially got it for free though because VW gave me a $500 coupon for visiting them at the Auto Show.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

six speed TDI Sound/Nav


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> six speed TDI Sound/Nav


Freakin' 2nd pic is awesome, looks great in it. How do you like the shift throws? Thinking about a short shifter?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Freakin' 2nd pic is awesome, looks great in it. How do you like the shift throws? Thinking about a short shifter?


Getting used to it, seems longer than my 2010 Golf TDI was. I already stalled it twice, coming from that Mustang which would start in any gear means some unlearning.

So I figure, a few weeks and things might change or not.


----------



## charleyh2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool ride and awesome color!

Warmer temps are just around the corned for some top down fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

*My TDi*

So we finally received Beetle TDi Convertibles at Volkswagen of Leesburg... and the SOB's parked a white on black one right in front of my desk. I wanted it so bad but unfortunately I couldn't get them to get it within my budget but they told me I could get a Beetle TDI w/sunroof. So here's my Beetle TDi and I am so happy with this car. Honestly, I like it better than the 2011 Challenger R/T I had.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Did you get the DSG or stick shift? Love how that color works with the chrome strips and wheels.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

*A Pair of Beauties*

 
A Pair of Beauties by gulmargha, on Flickr 

edit: Fixed link


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

*Found a buddy in the parking lot.*

 
Untitled by gulmargha, on Flickr


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the DSG... We have not yet received any TDi with a manual transmission.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Popeye304 said:


> I have the DSG... We have not yet received any TDi with a manual transmission.


 My dealer did remark that my having ordered a manual would result in a harder to find car, hence I had to wait on mine to be built. Oddly enough, a dealer in Ohio took delivery of an identical car to mine a few weeks before mine was delivered.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Same here. It worked out though, as I'm terrible with manual. The look of horror on the sales guy's face when I took a manual GTI for a test drive  



Chrisho said:


> My dealer did remark that my having ordered a manual would result in a harder to find car, hence I had to wait on mine to be built. Oddly enough, a dealer in Ohio took delivery of an identical car to mine a few weeks before mine was delivered.


----------



## divedeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*new 2013 beetle tdi*


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

nice shot there!


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

how did you get the fog lamps?


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

So I just traded this:

A 2006 1.9TDI PD New Beetle Cab









For this a 2012 Beetle Design 2.0 TDI 6sp manual.




































The Registration transfer has just gone through and it now has my private number plate fitted


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

'13 TDi convertible on GTi/Golf R suspension...


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

2014 TDi convertible w/ premium package:


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

emulous said:


> 2014 TDi convertible w/ premium package:
> 
> Looks like they dumped the gauges on the 2014 TDi...Too bad!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Modshack said:


> emulous said:
> 
> 
> > 2014 TDi convertible w/ premium package:
> ...


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

do i have to have like photobucket to post a pic?


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

BeetleBlip said:


> do i have to have like photobucket to post a pic?


Yes, you need a place to host the pics, then you just include the


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

blurry pic but I wanted to be included


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> 2014 TDi convertible w/ premium package:


Oooooooooo, the new Premium Package! I am so bummed that VW released this AFTER I got my TDI Convertible. It has EVERYTHING I wanted but could not get in 2013 or 2014 before the release of this package. That includes: Leather interior, Climate Control, Fog Lamps, Factory auto-level Xenons, 18" Disc Wheels and the RDS-510 NAV! ARGHH, but congrats! 

I am sad that VW replaced the gauge pod with an iPhone doc. Not smart.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh, by the way, this is my 2013 TDI Convertible. I have since added matte black sport stripes with gloss red accents. I will try to post another pic when I get home from work!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

vwdeluxe said:


> Oooooooooo, the new Premium Package! I am so bummed that VW released this AFTER I got my TDI Convertible. It has EVERYTHING I wanted but could not get in 2013 or 2014 before the release of this package. That includes: Leather interior, Climate Control, Fog Lamps, Factory auto-level Xenons, 18" Disc Wheels and the RDS-510 NAV! ARGHH, but congrats!
> 
> I am sad that VW replaced the gauge pod with an iPhone doc. Not smart.


Thanks, by the way, the Xenons are not auto-level, there's a control next to the interior ambient lighting switch to move them up or down.


----------



## Jernejk (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello from Slovenian (EU) newbie! :wave:


----------



## tonyzee1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tonyzee1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice!! I have these wheels too except my car is beige.


----------



## tonyzee1 (Mar 17, 2015)

BeetleBlip said:


> blurry pic but I wanted to be included


Nice!! I have these wheels too except my car is beige.


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Cielo, a 2013 70's Edition with the 2.0TDI


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*What Happens in the Garage...*

Well!




Now look what happened!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

That would solve our problems - self-replicating cars! 
Or is this a scene from "Invasion of the Body Snatchers"?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

talk about double vision :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

